# Which corn pairing would YOU make?



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I have a female corn, Mica, who is an Anery het amel, lavender and stripe. But I'm not quite sure which of my males to put her to next year.

I have a male, Zircon, who is also Anery het amel, lavender and stripe; he is Mica's full sibling. They have the possibility of producing Anery, Snow, Moonstone and Glacier (in blotched and striped), although Glacier and Glacier Stripe would be pretty difficult to get. However, the pairing would be inbreeding, which may matter to some people more than to others.

I have another male, Calcite, who is a Coral Snow possible het bloodred; he is totally unrelated to Mica. Together they'd produce:
Anery het Hypo and Amel, possible het Lavender, Stripe, Bloodred
Snow het Hypo, possible het Lavender, Stripe, Bloodred

The next male would be Jasper, an unrelated normal who is 66% possible het Amel and Anery, and there may be a chance he's het Motley. The point of this pairing would be to test and see if Jasper is het Anery (any anery or snow offspring would prove he is) and/or Amel (any Amel or Snow offspring prove) - if he is het motley, any Motley offspring would prove that too. 

And the last male is Quartz, an unrelated Granite with unknown hets. They'd produce Anery het Bloodred, possible het Lavender, Amel and Stripe.

Of course, there's always the possibility of picking up another stripe - preferably a visual stripe - to pair to her.

My other males are too young to breed next year.

Which pairing would you choose? If you wouldn't choose any of them, what WOULD you pick for her?


----------



## tomsdragons (Dec 23, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> I have a male, Zircon, who is also Anery het amel, lavender and stripe; he is Mica's full sibling. They have the possibility of producing Anery, Snow, Moonstone and Glacier (in blotched and striped), although Glacier and Glacier Stripe would be pretty difficult to get. However, the pairing would be inbreeding, which may matter to some people more than to others.


personaly im a newbi with genetics, but i do think the glacier is a stunner, and if you get a strip, well i think you deserve a pat on the back also!. 

but it does lead to as mentioned, peoples thoughts on siblings..

if they were not siblings, would that be your desired morph to aim for?...
if so.. well its not "ilegal" but it is how alot of the morphs we have today become! :whistling2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Oh, by the way... I bred Mica to Zircon this last year, and have kept an Anerythristic Striped female poss. het Amel and Lavender.

One of my goals IS to get a Moonstone Stripe (anery-lavender striped).


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

I think that if you want a Moonstone Stripe then Zircon is the obvious male to go with.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Zircon definitely is the obvious choice - certainly it's the only choice that gives me a chance at middle-end offspring!


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

What the heck are moonstone and glacier?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Moonstone is homozygous Anery and Lavender, and the name was proposed by someone on the Cornsnakes.com forum; I like the combo name, so I intend to use it.

Glacier is also known as "snopal" (but I HATE that name) - homozygous Anery, Amel and Lavender.


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

Oh right. I prefer snopal


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

"Snopal" is just so ... undignified. And it opens up the possibility of having "Blopals" and "Ghopals" and so on... I'd rather just give attractive-sounding-real-word names to everything. 

I like Glacier because it keeps up the theme with "Snow" and "Blizzard" on the other Anery-effect genes (and I might have named Opal differently if I'd been the first to produce one, although I like the name and think it fits Amel Lavenders... although "Crystal" might have been nice!). 

I have to admit I don't like "Plasma" either - the word just doesn't say "purple" to me. I think of a straw-coloured blood product when I hear it. Give me a Lavender Bloodred any day - and better yet a selectively bred one I can call an Amethyst!


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

I think snopal is a great name, it runs the words snow and opal together perfectly! It just shortens the word snow-opal. Which I think is fine. It also describes the morph more than Glacier. I wouldn't know what makes up a glacier just from the name



Ssthisto said:


> I have to admit I don't like "Plasma" either - the word just doesn't say "purple" to me. I think of a straw-coloured blood product when I hear it.


I think plasmas were named after the plasma in plasma balls, which are purple.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

I'd use Jasper, to test him out.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Go with your possible hets male. If you questioned what you should use her for, then it's not really a tippy top decision and well better knowing sooner incase he's useful for something in future.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

i'd go with Zircon just because of the fun and anticipation come hatching time, and also for the snopal stripe jackpot which would be fantastic


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

eeji said:


> i'd go with Zircon just because of the fun and anticipation come hatching time, and also for the snopal stripe jackpot which would be fantastic


I may have a longer-term plan for her, actually...

I've just picked up a het lava and caramel male... so I'm tempted to breed him to her and keep all the females back.


----------

